# Chu Nagura session



## Smashmasta (Nov 17, 2016)

This is for my boy Bennyprofane. Thanks to Asteger for this and a Kouzaki aoto (post coming soon).

As with most chu naguras, the first thing that struck me was it sheer in-your-face beauty. It's by far the best looker in my collection. Reminds me of suminigashi, but made out of rock, haha. The second thing that struck me was its heft and hardness, both of which were more than I was expecting. It weighs 1525g and is 205x75x47mm. It's on the harder side of firm, like a 7-7.5, but not hard, hard. 

When wet, it smells like sweet wet wood, not rotting wood, which is a nice change, haha. Going back to its hardness - although it's not hard, hard, it gives up barely any slurry, but barely any metal seemed to come off too, almost as if I were going on an okudo suita or something. But after just a couple minutes, both my 240mm Wakui gyuto shirogami 2 and 165mm Zakuri aogami 1 tosagota where hair popping sharp. So yeah, at first I thought things were going to take forever, and was like, "at least I've got a hell of a good looking stone," but then realized that this thing is a beast in disguise. Super refined, with the faintest hints of teeth, but definitely more refined than anything.

After a successful 'dry' (no slurry) start, I of course had to whip up a slurry with an atoma plate. Had to apply a bit more pressure than I thought, again going back to its odd hardness. Slurry started turning darker right away - these particles are hard and fine, and turned an interesting yellow-green color. While I wouldn't say speed improved dramatically, the resulting edge had way more prominent teeth, but in like a very refined, braces-early-on before-things-got-way-out-of control-after-puberty-type-teeth, if you know what I mean :scared4:

THOUGHTS: VERY pleased (thanks again, Asteger). What initially seemed like was going to be just a shelf queen, turned into a beauty and the beast story. I'd love to get my hands on one slightly softer to see what it's like, but this is still very user friendly, and doesn't require a diamond plate if you don't want one.
PROS: Friggin gorgeous! Dynamic edge results depending on slurry amount. Decently fast. Hard enough to that it's going to take forever to get through.
CONS: Rare. Not so much a con, but the hardness level takes a bit getting used to. It's like it couldn't make up it's mind if it want to be a firm or hard stone, so it kinda acts like both. 
GET ONE? YES or NO? 
YES!

3rd to last pic is slurry shot after 15 seconds with atoma 1200 with decent pressure and the resulting sessions.

View attachment 33594
View attachment 33595

View attachment 33596


----------



## vinster (Nov 17, 2016)

That stone looks familiar. I currently have its brother I think...
:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 18, 2016)

That is one good looking stone Evan. I have got some memorable edges off my nagura.


----------



## K813zra (Nov 18, 2016)

That really is a stunning stone. I have a problem, I see a cool stone and now I want one.


----------



## Smashmasta (Nov 18, 2016)

K813zra said:


> That really is a stunning stone. I have a problem, I see a cool stone and now I want one.



Welcome to the club. I've got it so bad that I want even bland looking stones (as long as they get the job done, of course).


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 18, 2016)

Smashmasta said:


> I want even bland looking stones (as long as they get the job done, of course).



There is so much truth in this. The most unassuming looking stones can be utter beasts when it comes to sharpening


----------



## K813zra (Nov 18, 2016)

Smashmasta said:


> Welcome to the club. I've got it so bad that I want even bland looking stones (as long as they get the job done, of course).



There are a few issues with this for me, though. My wallet can not keep up so once I source a stone that I want it is gone by the time I can buy it.


----------



## bennyprofane (Nov 18, 2016)

Thank you so much for this awesome and very enlightening review. The stone is really beautiful. Andrey V., the man with the Tennen Toishi, a whole house just built out of jnats, wrote me that he really likes his Chu Nagura and finds it very useful. He got his here: http://www.metalmaster-ww.com/product-list/32 and when you look at all the pictures, you can see that they can look very different. Some come with black Renge.

When I read this review, I also really want one but I also wonder, if I really need one. But that's dangerous thinking...


----------



## Smashmasta (Nov 19, 2016)

bennyprofane said:


> Thank you so much for this awesome and very enlightening review. The stone is really beautiful. Andrey V., the man with the Tennen Toishi, a whole house just built out of jnats, wrote me that he really likes his Chu Nagura and finds it very useful. He got his here: http://www.metalmaster-ww.com/product-list/32 and when you look at all the pictures, you can see that they can look very different. Some come with black Renge.
> 
> When I read this review, I also really want one but I also wonder, if I really need one. But that's dangerous thinking...



Yeah, I'm sad that I didn't find MM until he only had about 30% of his stock left. Bet there was some great stuff. That being said, does anyone know if he restockes stones at all?

But, Benny, my boy, you throw in a chu alongside your Maru shiro, plus your other stones, and you'll be balling. :shocked3:


----------



## vinster (Nov 20, 2016)

Smashmasta said:


> Yeah, I'm sad that I didn't find MM until he only had about 30% of his stock left. Bet there was some great stuff. That being said, does anyone know if he restockes stones at all?



MM occasionally refreshes his stock on his website, but doesn't always update the "what's new" section so you might have to click through his categories. He seems to put a fair bit of stuff up for auction on ebay and on yahoo.jp. There's a huge ohira suita up right now that closes in less than a day, as well as a nice looking shinden suita.


----------



## Krassi (Nov 23, 2016)

Hiho!

Just for curiosity .. what range would a Chu Naguro be?
Is it in the range of a Aizu ?  ..why do i ask..aahhhh  reading all your stuff is also bad for my bank account.

Seeya, daniel


----------



## Smashmasta (Nov 26, 2016)

This chu is definitely in the shiage-to range of things, while an aizu is generally in the naka-to range. The chu is much finer and slower than a good aizu. The aizu I have can rework bevels and leave an edge that is either really toothy, or a bit more refined depending on what I'm looking for.


----------



## Krassi (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks for the infos! 
I also searched a bit and found that chu and koma Naguras are essentiell steps in the sword polishing process and infos about them.
They are actually not expensive so maybe i will get me one someday. 

Best regards, daniel


----------



## Smashmasta (Nov 26, 2016)

Krassi said:


> Thanks for the infos!
> I also searched a bit and found that chu and koma Naguras are essentiell steps in the sword polishing process and infos about them.
> They are actually not expensive so maybe i will get me one someday.
> 
> Best regards, daniel



Where did you find a bench sized/bigger koma nagura that's not expensive?? Are you sure the quality is at least OK? Koma nagura, especially if Asano stamped, are generally very expensive.


----------



## bennyprofane (Nov 26, 2016)

Big Koma Naguras are indeed very expensive and rare, you can see that this one had a "buy now" price of almost 6000 $: http://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/u121691631 (photo is not there anymore)

Interestingly, there was just a single bidder and it sold for around 400$.


----------



## Smashmasta (Nov 26, 2016)

bennyprofane said:


> Big Koma Naguras are indeed very expensive and rare, you can see that this one had a "buy now" price of almost 6000 $: http://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/u121691631 (photo is not there anymore)
> 
> Interestingly, there was just a single bidder and it sold for around 400$.



Yeah that sounds pretty sketchy to me. I'm not sure, but I would be surprised if auction sites like Buyee and Ebay forced a seller to sell for any bid price if they don't assign a minimum bid, especially one so low. For instance, I buy a good deal of scotch at auction, and the seller doesn't have to sell if the bids come in too low, and can refuse to sell. Of course they have to pay the shipping to and from the auction house, as well as house fees. 

But that could have been a magical example of Buyee that you occasionally hear about. Who knows.


----------



## bennyprofane (Nov 26, 2016)

I think you are indeed forced to sell at the highest bid price and can be held liable, that's why you can set a minimum price. In this case the stone sold for a minimum price. I've read about eBay sellers which sold stuff which they didn't have at hand but just bought once they sold and they got into real trouble when they couldn't deliver. Perhaps it didn't go for more because the seller had 27 bad reviews (but 681 good ones).

Buyee doesn't hold the stones, they get shipped to buyee from the seller once the deal is done. Buyee basically just bids for you on yahoo auctions.


----------



## Smashmasta (Nov 26, 2016)

bennyprofane said:


> I think you are indeed forced to sell at the highest bid price and can be held liable, that's why you can set a minimum price. In this case the stone sold for a minimum price. I've read about eBay sellers which sold stuff which they didn't have at hand but just bought once they sold and they got into real trouble when they couldn't deliver. Perhaps it didn't go for more because the seller had 27 bad reviews (but 681 good ones).
> 
> Buyee doesn't hold the stones, they get shipped to buyee from the seller once the deal is done. Buyee basically just bids for you on yahoo auctions.



Good to know, thanks, Sev. Sounds like I've got to browse around Buyee more often, haha.


----------



## bennyprofane (Nov 26, 2016)

Buying from Buyee is like playing Russian Roulette. :shocked3:


----------

